# Pate



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I'm really craving Pate and know we're not supposed to eat it. I know it contains high levels of Vitamin A which can be harmful to a developing baby, but if you're later along in pg (28 weeks say) would it be ok to have a bit then as longs as you're confident about how it's been stored etc?

Thank you

Rosie. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

sorry, we have to advise what the world health organisation recommends, and that is to avoid pate during pregnancy,

sorry!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Ah thanks for your reply. Thought as much, but just hoping that past a certain stage it wouldn't adversely affect development and I might be able to have a bit at Christmas. Oh well, will stick with what I know is safe and if I'm desperate will have my soft or blue cheeses thoroughly heated and dip my french stick in!   They are my 2 favourite things at Christmas - but I'd obviously rather be pg and miss out on them. Thanks again.  

Rosie. xxx


----------

